# Woohoo i am expecting 3 rat litters!!! next week!!!



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello

I am based in littlehampton west sussex. We have babies that will only be ready for sale after xmas.

my rats that are expecting I am hopefully going to get, they will be a mixture of bright topaz( not cinnamon), pale champaign's, blues, blue hooded, standard hooded, over marked silver fawn birkshire, this is what we are hoping to get as these are the parent to be's colours and markings.

As I am not allowed to sell my pets on here please have a look at http://www.ratshack.co.uk/

Thank you,

Ashleigh crause


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Quick question looking at your prices... Why do you price different types differently? All rats cost the same to raise, so why have a higgher price for some and not for others? 

I also disagree about this



> Rats should be bought in pair's as they can suffer from depression due to a lack of company, But if you can spend more than 4 hours with them a day you can purchase one rat.


Rats should always have a companion, no matter how much time you can spend with them. Humans are no substitute for a ratty friend.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Quick question looking at your prices... Why do you price different types differently? All rats cost the same to raise, so why have a higgher price for some and not for others?
> 
> I also disagree about this
> 
> ...


Agree with you Akai!

Why are Rex costing more than Dumbos? Speaking as the person who owned the first dumbos in the UK and imported lines of them, I'm sceptical. I also owned and bred some of the first Rex way back in the early 80's.

Do your rats have any health records? Mine were sold with 4 generation family trees and some went back at least 10 generations.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice looking site....I guess price wise the seller can ask what they wish and if people are happy to pay it then they will, which they obviously have.


I would alter that comment about keeping one if you have 4 hours to spend with your rat though. There is nothing that can compete with the care and company and grooming that another rat can give.

But overall looking good, fair pricing when compared to other sites who charge at least £15 per rat.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

You sell your rats and label them as `goods`? Different prices for different varieties? Bare cages? donations page, donate to what?
I noticed your rat advice is stolen too on alot of parts from other websites and only changed slightly  

Sorry but to me, it smacks of moneymaking practices.
Thats entirely the wrong reason to breed.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Perhaps it would be better to offer some guidance rather than stomping all over someone just because their ethics don't meet yours. 
I was under the impression that positive feedback was the 'name of the game'.

I'm sure the OP would welcome some 'positive feedback' as others have asked for. It would stop them from being driven away from the site and enable them to make good breeding decisions with the help of other breeders.

And yes I didnt offer positive feedback on another 'post' because I had my own reasons for doing so and the OP was more than welcome to question me via pm. Besides I didnt criticise their post, just stated my point and left it at that, no bullying.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont sugarcoat things. 
That site and the ethics, and the other posts on forums the OP has joined under different usernames and spammed forums with...show that the rats arent bred for anything other than money?

The pricing structure is a dead giveaway also, all varieties cost the same to raise???!


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Just to clarify things, That website is my first in the makings literally not good with website design, as for everything else I am more than glad to get some feed back to help me improve, and yes I am not going to deny that the rat advice info is from other websites because they word it all better than I ever could, but I did not 'Steal' it I just borrowed it until I can figure out how to word It properly. The prices on my website are varied because they help me afford to keep my rats and buy products that I need not only to mention to pay vet bills if the problem should ever arise, Yes people do buy them at those prices because I can guarantee that they are well looked after, But if you guys do have any suggestions again, I will be glad to take in any information, 

the donations page is not for us, It is to help rats that are up for adoption.

As for everyone claiming that I am only using my pets for money making reasons your are wrong, I spend more on my rats than I do on myself, and I mean way more!!! 

Oh yeah back to the prices I wont be able to go lower than 10£ reason being there are people that try buy them for snake food and with the price being that much no one will spend 10£ for snake food, and it also reassures me that if someone is willing to spend 10£ for a rattie then I know they will be cared for properly because that is my biggest concern.

I am trying my best to do good, So any guidance is very much appreciated....

(oh yeah if you think this is long, you should see what it looks like when I try explain things in great detail by typing)

By the way, Whats an OP?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> and yes I am not going to deny that the rat advice info is from other websites because they word it all better than I ever could, but I did not 'Steal' it I just borrowed it until I can figure out how to word It properly.


Have you asked permission from these websites for their content that you are using? Most of the content will be copyrighted and even borrowing it is illegal. You could be in a lot trouble from the owners if you havn't got permission.

The only advise i can give is to reword some things. Calling your rats 'products' etc is not very nice and may deter some people from buying.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Have you asked permission from these websites for their content that you are using? Most of the content will be copyrighted and even borrowing it is illegal. You could be in a lot trouble from the owners if you havn't got permission.
> 
> The only advise i can give is to reword some things. Calling your rats 'products' etc is not very nice and may deter some people from buying.


Ohh ok I will be getting on to that now, Yeah I realised my partner forgot to change that before he published it. He was up from 9pm to 6 am sorting all the glitches and stuff out I guess he missed that 

Thank you XD


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Making websites arn't easy. It took me ages to do my origional one and my current one was designed by a friend


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Wilted0Rose, how does a Rex rat cost more than a Smooth-coated rat?
they dont cost anymore to feed or raise??

thats proof that you value money over anything else....


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Can i suggest you add some hammocks in your rat cages?
This is just a bit of feedback for your website, as if I see cages that don't look very entertaining for the rats, I would probably not consider buying a rat from that place, as it would indicate that the rats were probably bored, and I don't know what the effect would be on a bored baby rat.
Most rats come out at night when no-one is about and need to be entertained.
Wooden toy chews, and dog chews are great too.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Wilted0Rose, how does a Rex rat cost more than a Smooth-coated rat?
> they dont cost anymore to feed or raise??
> 
> thats proof that you value money over anything else....


To be quite honest I want them all to be £10 but I just want to make sure no one buys them for snake food. but I do get your point, So I will be putting them all at 10£ but like I said, no one will pay 10£ for snake food, and that is what I am trying to avoid *people buying them for snake food*


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

rosie75 said:


> Can i suggest you add some hammocks in your rat cages?
> This is just a bit of feedback for your website, as if I see cages that don't look very entertaining for the rats, I would probably not consider buying a rat from that place, as it would indicate that the rats were probably bored, and I don't know what the effect would be on a bored baby rat.
> Most rats come out at night when no-one is about and need to be entertained.
> Wooden toy chews, and dog chews are great too.


lol we do have hammocks for them all, I just took the Photo's after we cleaned out the cages, and we also have lots of toys for them, especially ones that drive me and my partner nuts because of the noise. They arent in ther cages all the time either I have my room set up for them to run around in and play with all sorts, and they are out for most of the day while we are awake, with the choice to go back to their cages if they want to.

P.s my rats seem to be out most of the day and sleep most of the night, I do have 2 that preffer night but the other 10 sleep at night.


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was just going off the pics you have on your website, it might help to have pictures of your fully furnished cages on there so as not to give the wrong impression


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Making websites arn't easy. It took me ages to do my origional one and my current one was designed by a friend


Yeah lol my partner sometimes stays up till 5 or 6 am trying to sort it out, we use frontpage 2003 and it is soo annoying!!!! lol we were till 6 this morning trying to set up our email clients which was a pain too heehee but we are getting the hang of it XD


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

rosie75 said:


> I was just going off the pics you have on your website, it might help to have pictures of your fully furnished cages on there so as not to give the wrong impression


Thankyou I will take some new pictures tonight and get them up there XD


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

heehee took us a few hours but got there in the end if you guys could have glance and tell me if it is better now please or any more suggestions, would be much appreciated XD


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> To be quite honest I want them all to be £10 but I just want to make sure no one buys them for snake food. but I do get your point, So I will be putting them all at 10£ but like I said, no one will pay 10£ for snake food, and that is what I am trying to avoid *people buying them for snake food*


Why would people pay for for a rex or a dumbo rat if they're just gonna feed to to a snake? £10 for all rats is enough to put snake owners off when there's plenty of rats offered for breeding or feeding for £1-£7.

I shall have a look at the new site and give feedback in a second.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

It actually nice to see people post comment to help others out, as for you rude people maybe you should work on your manors a little more, and another reason why she is breeding is because i will be start my RAF training in March and she will need something to keep her occupied, and because she wont be working this will be great to keep her occupied, if she wasn't to sell any of her rats so be it, I will beable to afford to keep them for her. When you have a job things arnt so expensive and the Air Force supply some of the best vets around, So im pretty sure that she can reasure you these rats are healthy.

So please no more nagging it gets old after a few posts, Shes doing her best so leave it at that!

NAGGING PEOPLE ARE BORING. PEOPLE WHO ARE NEGATIVE ARE BORING. PEOPLE WHO ARE DISRESPECTFUL ARE BORING...if you are one of these people...don't reply to Wilted0Rose's posts. 

You are all black and grey and don't deserve the respect she gives.

She treats you all the same and you throw it back in her face... 

You judge her because shes different, i pitty you because your all the same.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok feedback. These are just some general observations that might worry me if I were a potential buyer.



> Due to rarity in some colourations prices will be considerably more. i.e
> 
> Russian Blue's.


Again, no need for a price difference. Russian blues aren't that uncommon, I know a man not far from you in bognor regis who breeds colours including russian blue and they are no differently priced than his bog standard agouti topears.

You say you use critter 3 cages...


> I use a crit 3 to house 8 female rats, this is because I let the free roam for most of the day. I also use a crit 3 to house 4 boys


 Do you safeproof the floors of these?

the 'Our rats' page seem to me a bit jumbled, with no actual information about the health or temperament of each rat. Just that you have rats and they are pregnant.

I agree that referring to the rats as 'products' or 'goods' would definitely put me off buying from you. Rats are still living being, and even if they count as 'goods' under trading standards, that doesn;t mean you have to refer to them as such.

Donations.... I don;t really agree that you should accept donations. You are not a charity, and if you are selling your rats at £10, you should have enough to keep your rats, especially seeing as you seem to be breeding three litters at once (Something I also disagree with).

I also see nothing on there of your ethics or why you are breeding, which is usually the first thing I look at when I go on to a breeding ite. If I was a buyer and I went on your site, I would probably leave straight away after seeing that there is nothign about your ethics or reasons for breeding.

There are also quite a few grammatical mistakes, you might want to get a spell checker.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> It actually nice to see people post comment to help others out, as for you rude people maybe you should work on your manors a little more, and another reason why she is breeding is because i will be start my RAF training in March and she will need something to keep her occupied, and because she wont be working this will be great to keep her occupied, if she wasn't to sell any of her rats so be it, I will beable to afford to keep them for her. When you have a job things arnt so expensive and the Air Force supply some of the best vets around, So im pretty sure that she can reasure you these rats are healthy.


If it is something just to keep her occupied, then she shouldn't be breeding. Rats should be bred responsibly, not just to pass the time.



> So please no more nagging it gets old after a few posts, Shes doing her best so leave it at that!
> 
> NAGGING PEOPLE ARE BORING. PEOPLE WHO ARE NEGATIVE ARE BORING. PEOPLE WHO ARE DISRESPECTFUL ARE BORING...if you are one of these people...don't reply to Wilted0Rose's posts.


She asked for feedback, we gave her feedback.



> You are all black and grey and don't deserve the respect she gives.
> 
> She treats you all the same and you throw it back in her face...
> 
> You judge her because shes different, i pitty you because your all the same.


How is she different... She breeds rats? I breed rats. I just attempt to do so in a responsible way, treating every rat i sell as the same. Giving them the same care and selling them at the same price. My rats are pets, living creature, not 'goods'.

I have given my feedback, I wonder how much flack I will get for not saying her site is amazing 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> NAGGING PEOPLE ARE BORING. PEOPLE WHO ARE NEGATIVE ARE BORING. PEOPLE WHO ARE DISRESPECTFUL ARE BORING...if you are one of these people...don't reply to Wilted0Rose's posts.


Wow.
I think you're on the wrong forum.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Heyas thank you so much for your feed back, yea my gramma is quite rusty...ok very rusty. for ethics do you mean I should add another page stating what my intentions are? and for the photos *our rats* we have tried so many times to try make it like flash animated album so that we can add captions to each picture but it keeps going to that, if you know any proggrammes that can make a decent photo album then please tell me lol cause i dont know how to do that on front page XD thankyou for the feed back XD


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Well apparently some people "know" more than others!!!


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Akai chan i dont think he was aiming that at you, he is just sticking up for me probably because i dont do it. He worded that wrong, about the occupied thing, he doesnt want me to work when he is in the RAF so breeding will be like my little job. 

Eugh, I dunno i cant explain stuff properly, i suck at it. so yeah basically he is aiming towards the people that are litterally going out of their way to call me a bad owner, and telling me i dont care for my rats, and that i shouldnt have pets and that I am a bad person and blah blah blah, then him having to sit and comfort me because i do tend to take stuff to heart like being called a bad person, and a bad owner and that i dont care for my pets when that is not true at all, then i end up in tears because i can not understand why people can actually be like that to some one they dont know, so yeah it hurts....

As for the person you know in bogner, yes i think i know him, does he by any chance have a boa, blue tongue skink , thorned dragon and a chamelion? as well as his ratties.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Well apparently some people "know" more than others!!!


just to void confusion thats not aimed at me is it?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> just to void confusion thats not aimed at me is it?


Definately not aimed at you hun


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Akai chan i dont think he was aiming that at you, he is just sticking up for me probably because i dont do it. He worded that wrong, about the occupied thing, he doesnt want me to work when he is in the RAF so breeding will be like my little job.


I think he was aiming it at everyone who has said somethign negative, myself included.



> Eugh, I dunno i cant explain stuff properly, i suck at it. so yeah basically he is aiming towards the people that are litterally going out of their way to call me a bad owner, and telling me i dont care for my rats, and that i shouldnt have pets and that I am a bad person and blah blah blah, then him having to sit and comfort me because i do tend to take stuff to heart like being called a bad person, and a bad owner and that i dont care for my pets when that is not true at all, then i end up in tears because i can not understand why people can actually be like that to some one they dont know, so yeah it hurts....


Can you see where we are coming from though? You might care for your rats etc, but from the point of view of people who breed and/or recue rats, pricing them different for dumbos or rexes, referring to them as goods, suggesting they might not need ratty company, having picture of bare cages, having a page for 'donations', having plagerised material etc does not look good to someone first coming onto your site. Also having no code of ethics or references to any of your rats health and temperament is a big put off for me personally. from first impression, that site seems more about 'SELL SELL SELL' than rat care, so you may want to think about that a bit more and redo it.

I don't want to be harsh so please don;t take the above the wrong way.


> As for the person you know in bogner, yes i think i know him, does he by any chance have a boa, blue tongue skink , thorned dragon and a chamelion? as well as his ratties.


Yeah that's the guy. I personally wouldn't buy rats off him again now I've seen how they're kept and after my first and last 2 from him died >_> but I'm sure some people who really wanted a blue rats wouldn't care too much. Gorgeous reps though.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Well for fact...people are so defensive when they don't need to be. It's pointless. If anything all what i said is aimed at the people who have treated her like crap. 

Thanks for giving her advice, yes she does need some...but if you ever saw how much time she spend on websites then you will realise how much she is actually trying...Yours words do hurt her when she heres she dont care about her rats and that she shouldnt have rats if shes gonna breed.

well if shes not allowed to breed, then no one should, she is no different to anyone else if im right..yeah she may know less about breeding than someone who has been breeding for longer, but thats how people learn. You start at the bottom to work your way up. It's just like growing up, a baby doesnt know how to walk when its born, its a gradual process. 

Just give her support, she's getting it from other rats breeders in our area especially the one in Bognor.

I don't understand it when people can be so quick to judge others when they dont like being judged them selves, You haven't seen her with her rats, the way she cares for them, plays with them, heck she spends more money on the rats than she does her self.

If anything this is the sort of person someone should come to if they want to buy a rat, and before you say well she doesnt know whats she's doing and that there are to many unwanted rats already and such. She has been wanting to breed rats for years, she would breed her ball python if she had the money, but it's not the case of her wanting to make money so she can spend it on her self, she wants to make money so she can keep her rats and give them everything she is already giving and to have money to spend on her self. 

She cares about these rats more than anything..so please don't put her down. She doesn't need it and it's not very nice...

If your a decent person you will understand.

Akai and gr33neyes and anyone else i have missed out i wasnt pointing this at you, you actually seem to be helping so thank you. 

Offering advice and feedback is all she needs.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

I understand what you are saying Akai, and no he was aiming at people that were being nasty to me calling me a bad person and that i dont deserve to have pets. 

After your advice, I think i will redo everything because my intensions are not sell sell sell, my intensions are clearly to educate myself and to provide healthy, happy and playful rats to people, not like the pet shop rats that are terrified of people and poorly looked after,

I just word stuff wrong when like the title of this thread i have three pregnant does but im expecting my first litter next week and i was so excited about it.

Me not being able to word stuff right is not to do with poor education nor is my maths because believe it or not i am a bit too intelligent for my age, its because I come from a different culter and other stuff that is personal.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Definately not aimed at you hun


Oh ok heehee, sorry I always think people are out to get me.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> I understand what you are saying Akai, and no he was aiming at people that were being nasty to me calling me a bad person and that i dont deserve to have pets.


Ummm nobody's said that on here.... why are you so defensive?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Thanks for giving her advice, yes she does need some...but if you ever saw how much time she spend on websites then you will realise how much she is actually trying...Yours words do hurt her when she heres she dont care about her rats and that she shouldnt have rats if shes gonna breed.
> 
> well if shes not allowed to breed, then no one should, she is no different to anyone else if im right..yeah she may know less about breeding than someone who has been breeding for longer, but thats how people learn. You start at the bottom to work your way up. It's just like growing up, a baby doesnt know how to walk when its born, its a gradual process.


Again, not getting at you or your (I assume) wife/girlfriend, no-one aid she isn;t allowed to breed. Quick question though, how much research have you done about breeding? About genetics, the health of the rats you have, raising baby rats etc. You don't start at the bottom knowing nothing, you do the research so you are prepared, then go into it. I have been keeping rats since I was 6 or 7 and started looking at breeding when I was 13. It wasn;t until 2 years after then that I felt ready to breed a litter, and then 3 years after that that I do what I do now. If I had gone in without any doing any research, i know i would have messed up and panicked and things would not have gone the way they did. Instead, I bred happily off very healthy rats and raised really healthy youngs kits.



> Just give her support, she's getting it from other rats breeders in our area especially the one in Bognor.


A guy who keeps his rats in 1 foot squared tubs with no oppurtunity to climb, no toys and the most basic, boring food? I bought 2 rats off him and they had both died within a very short amount of time for no adequately explained reason. I asked for health history and he had none and from the way he spoke, he was all in it for the money. Oh yeah and I believe that the 'stock' he doesn't sell get turned into snake dinner.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ummm nobody's said that on here.... why are you so defensive?


its not on here its what people have beem mailing me lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> its not on here its what people have beem mailing me lol


Really? Private messages from people on here? You do have a right to report it if it is abusive or harassing.
Personally, I wouldn't say anything via PM to any member, that I wouldn't say in open forum.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> A guy who keeps his rats in 1 foot squared tubs with no oppurtunity to climb, no toys and the most basic, boring food? I bought 2 rats off him and they had both died within a very short amount of time for no adequately explained reason. I asked for health history and he had none and from the way he spoke, he was all in it for the money. Oh yeah and I believe that the 'stock' he doesn't sell get turned into snake dinner.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


ohh i dont think its the same guy were are talking about, the guy i know has a german shepard as well and he uses freddy cages for the does to have their babies and nurse in , jenny and crit 3s for housing them.

As for the research, i have done as much as i could physicaly find on line, in books and asking vets, but like i always say you can never know everything but you can alwys learn more. none of my rats have health problems, all of their temperaments are great, they are all feed on equal mix of foods.

and i am looking to join NFRS to learn even more * when i can afford that*

Because, I want to be a vet.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> ohh i dont think its the same guy were are talking about, the guy i know has a german shepard as well and he uses freddy cages for the does to have their babies and nurse in , jenny and crit 3s for housing them.
> 
> As for the research, i have done as much as i could physicaly find on line, in books and asking vets, but like i always say you can never know everything but you can alwys learn more. none of my rats have health problems, all of their temperaments are great, they are all feed on equal mix of foods.
> 
> ...


Nope it;s the same guy. I have seen his setup and last time I was there he had them in the shed in a breeding stack of RUBs, completely bare. No toys or anything atall. He said that he can't keep them indoors because it would drive the snakes mad with the smell. He might have changed his mind and changed how he keeps them but to be honest, from the way he talked about how much he can sell them for and how he bragged about how someone offered him £50 for a rat to show.... I knida guessed that his thoughts were more in the money than on the welfare of the rats.

Do you have any health history for your rats parents and grandparents?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i think someone needs to get off there high horse ..... :shocked:


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Nope it;s the same guy. I have seen his setup and last time I was there he had them in the shed in a breeding stack of RUBs, completely bare. No toys or anything atall. He said that he can't keep them indoors because it would drive the snakes mad with the smell. He might have changed his mind and changed how he keeps them but to be honest, from the way he talked about how much he can sell them for and how he bragged about how someone offered him £50 for a rat to show.... I knida guessed that his thoughts were more in the money than on the welfare of the rats.
> 
> Do you have any health history for your rats parents and grandparents?
> 
> ...


:O really :O

The guy I know has his in a room in his house for the winter :S, Is his name Gary?


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i think someone needs to get off there high horse ..... :shocked:


ahhhhhhhhh im confused, me? :mad2: :confused5:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i think someone needs to get off there high horse ..... :shocked:


pmsl 

My thoughts exactly


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> ahhhhhhhhh im confused, me? :mad2: :confused5:


Not aimed at you hun x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> :O really :O
> 
> The guy I know has his in a room in his house for the winter :S, Is his name Gary?


Yeah, Gary is his name. I have no idea about a room for winter but he told me he kept them in the shed all year.



> ahhhhhhhhh im confused, me?


No not you, Lozza just seems to have a problem with me because I advised that she should get 2 rats instead of one baby and she took offence to this because apparently she knows better  At least i'm on mine for a good reason, people who don;t know what they're talkign about should get off theirs.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

A lot of people these days who want pet rats are very clued up.

Many many rats get serious respiratory problems early in life and need constant vet medication through their lives until death. It is possible to selectively breed for ones that are resistant to this issue... it's called Mycoplasma and all rats are born with it. But over the last few decades some people have honestly worked very hard (worldwide) to deliberately breed for better resistance to it. It makes a huge difference.

Many more get tumours - often as young as 9 months old. That's just not normal or acceptable, when you buy a rat from a 'breeder'. The best bred rats have come from lines where breeders have worked hard and diligently over years and generations to make the risk of that as small as possible. After years of breedijng my own, I got to the space where mine did not get tumors, or suffer from Myco, until they were in old age... that is, 2 - 2.5 years, sometimes older.

Keeping records, family trees, databases of health etc is how these people have managed to actually improve the health and longevity of fancy rats. 

It's very hard to set up a rattery in today's climate, if you have no health and longevity records. Clued up people will know to choose breeders who have that data. Rats do not live long - many die young, or have health issues all their lives requiring massive amounts of vet treatment. You cannot blame people for choosing the rats coming from breeders who have catalogued and deliberately bred towards eliminating these issues - in preference to breeders who have no such data.

I have been involved in the rat fancy since 1982.... I was one of the early members of the NFRS! I do not breed at the moment. But I do know what rat owners are starting to want from their pets - otherwise they might just as well buy some from [email protected] which have come from a rodent farm.

If you are setting up a rattery in today's climate, then you need to be sure of offering your 'customers' (no, rat owners, takers of your babies, never customers or clients) something a bit more than [email protected] can do - not in terms of colours or markings, but in terms of HEALTH and longevity.


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Did i annoy anyone with what i said?? i just like to say what i am thinking ...this thread is starting to confuse me now lol... 

Maybe your right about gary akai...but he seems like a nice genuin guy...someone should order PI then lol...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Did i annoy anyone with what i said?? i just like to say what i am thinking ...this thread is starting to confuse me now lol...
> 
> Maybe your right about gary akai...but he seems like a nice genuin guy...someone should order PI then lol...


No idea what you mean, Shaun. Keep on topic, eh?


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

exactly my point...i confused my self now...

Anyway i understand what you mean about pets at home...their TV advert cracks me up. I did ask them who their breeders are...i got a boggly eye look of "um um um um, I'm not sure, um um um". So your apart of the NFRS?? thats cool. my gf dreams of joining them...got any tips and any other info about it?? she hasnt shut up about it ever since we started dating... she know about most of the stuff you just mentioned and none of our rats have mico and their parents dont either as shes been told. 

But yeah...continue  i'm quite entertained now


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Yeah, Gary is his name. I have no idea about a room for winter but he told me he kept them in the shed all year.
> 
> No not you, Lozza just seems to have a problem with me because I advised that she should get 2 rats instead of one baby and she took offence to this because apparently she knows better  At least i'm on mine for a good reason, people who don;t know what they're talkign about should get off theirs.
> 
> ...


Am I wrong in thinking you bought Bluerat on his own?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> Am I wrong in thinking you bought Bluerat on his own?


You are correct in thinking that, but I was able to put him in with 3 rats who were the same age as him. Lozza wants to put a baby with 2 6 month old rats. If something happens to the 2 older ones, then the baby will be on its own 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> Am I wrong in thinking you bought Bluerat on his own?


wilted0rose bought them all in pairs


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You are correct in thinking that, but I was able to put him in with 3 rats who were the same age as him. Lozza wants to put a baby with 2 6 month old rats. If something happens to the 2 older ones, then the baby will be on its own
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Akai when did you buy the blue off of him?? your name isnt kas by any chance is it???


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Akai when did you buy the blue off of him?? your name isnt kas by any chance is it???


I didn;t buy the blue off him, I bought him off a guy in Leeds. I wouldn;t buy any more rats from Gary after the last 2 died within a week.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> No not you, Lozza just seems to have a problem with me because I advised that she should get 2 rats instead of one baby and she took offence to this because apparently she knows better  At least i'm on mine for a good reason, people who don;t know what they're talkign about should get off theirs.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Why are you saying Lozza doesn't know what she is talking about?

People come on here for advice, not to be preached to or lectured or told they have no idea about their pets. Sometimes a little tact wouldn't go a miss.

Hopefully the OP won't be selling her rats on a reptile forum


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I didn;t buy the blue off him, I bought him off a guy in Leeds. I wouldn;t buy any more rats from Gary after the last 2 died within a week.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ah gotcha. 2 weeks is bad..what was wrong with them??
I know diddly squat about this stuff lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> ....none of our rats have mico and their parents dont either as shes been told.


All rats have Myco.... they are all born with it! _Mycoplasmas pulmonis_

Most people start breeding when they have learned all this.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You are correct in thinking that, but I was able to put him in with 3 rats who were the same age as him. Lozza wants to put a baby with 2 6 month old rats. If something happens to the 2 older ones, then the baby will be on its own
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Bluerat baby was only 4 and a half weeks old and went in with older rats.

A rat can die at any age, just look at poor bluerat 

If she wants to have the rats then what business is it of yours who he/she goes in with?

Get off your high horse... I mean... Look at the crappy breeder you got bluerat from! He was a dick who fed them on cheap crap dog food


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> You are correct in thinking that, but I was able to put him in with 3 rats who were the same age as him. Lozza wants to put a baby with 2 6 month old rats. If something happens to the 2 older ones, then the baby will be on its own
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


But it won't be a baby and it will be just as easy to introduce it to another one.


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Why are you saying Lozza doesn't know what she is talking about?
> 
> People come on here for advice, not to be preached to or lectured or told they have no idea about their pets. Sometimes a little tact wouldn't go a miss.
> 
> Hopefully the OP won't be selling her rats on a reptile forum


So true lol...no rats are getting sold as retile food...thats a big no no...lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Bluerat baby was only 4 and a half weeks old and went in with older rats.


There is currently, in the UK, an epidemic virus going round in rats. I can't say if that was anything to do with Bluerat's death, BUT any person selling rats should have been aware of it.

Difference between BYBs and genuine breeders.

I don't blame anyone buying from a BYB if they weren't aware.... but there's ways to be aware... just as there is in cats & dogs.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Shaun-O said:


> So true lol...no rats are getting sold as retile food...thats a big no no...lol


Some people do this though Shaun. I am glad you guys are taking the advice on board though. Merlinsmum knows her stuff!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Why are you saying Lozza doesn't know what she is talking about?
> 
> People come on here for advice, not to be preached to or lectured or told they have no idea about their pets. Sometimes a little tact wouldn't go a miss.
> 
> Hopefully the OP won't be selling her rats on a reptile forum


I'm saying that I advised Lozza to get a pair of baby rats in case anything happened to her 2 older rats. Christ, I was just giving some advice, not preaching. Just thinking about the welfare of her rats! Advice which she completely ignored. I try not to preach or lecture, but when I give good advice that gets ignored and could compromise the welfare of the animal I get a bit tetchy. Especially when 'lovely' people such as yourself, gr33neyes, lozza and srhdufe gang up and make snide comments about it later on :mad2:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Some people do this though Shaun. I am glad you guys are taking the advice on board though. Merlinsmum knows her stuff!


Yes she does, but she doesnt know much about the "people" on here if you know what i mean


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

I know of at least one reptile forum that has it's own rat section, people on there are open and honest about their intentions, eventhough rats as snake food does bother me.
I can't imagine anyone paying £10 up for snake food, when there is plenty advertised as cheap as £1 (I have wanted to rescue each and everyone)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes she does, but she doesnt know much about the "people" on here if you know what i mean


No I don't actually, care to elucidate? That wasn't too nice, Sarah.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Bluerat baby was only 4 and a half weeks old and went in with older rats.
> 
> A rat can die at any age, just look at poor bluerat
> 
> ...


Bluerat was 5 and a half weeks, a perfectly acceptable age to leave mum. I am just thinking of the welfare of her damn rat because if the 2 older rats die there will be one lone rat. Bluerat went in with one older rat but he also went in with 3 rats who were HIS AGE. the fact that lozzas rats are older IS NOT MY BLOODY POINT. I do not care if the baby goes in with older rats, so long as the baby has a rat it's OWN AGE to keep it company when the older 2 die, which will probably happen with a 4 month age difference. Don;t you bloody read what I'm saying? :mad2:

And I didn;t know that the breeder fed them on dog food because I didn't get the chance to meet him. If I had realised that, I wouldn't have bought him in the first place.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm saying that I advised Lozza to get a pair of baby rats in case anything happened to her 2 older rats. Christ, I was just giving some advice, not preaching. Just thinking about the welfare of her rats! Advice which she completely ignored. I try not to preach or lecture, but when I give good advice that gets ignored and could compromise the welfare of the animal I get a bit tetchy. Especially when 'lovely' people such as yourself, gr33neyes, lozza and srhdufe gang up and make snide comments about it later on :mad2:
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Are you saying that if the older rats died, the younger rat couldn't be introduced to another? Maybe rats are a bit like people and don't need to be around another rats 24 hours a day. How are we to know? Maybe they might like human company just as much???? We cannot possibly know everything can we!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes she does, but she doesnt know much about the "people" on here if you know what i mean


Oh great. Here we go with this.

Sarah was sore because I had offered Ludo for rehoming as I'm having to use a wheelchair now and I thought I wouldn;t be able to walk Ludo. She offered him a home, I said maybe and then said no once I realised how great Ludo was with me in the wheelchair. Sarah then said she was going to keep my rats that TDM was supposed to be looking after until I had time to go and pick them up (One that was supposed to be a replacement for Bluerat), so we arranged a time for me to go and collect them because the jobcentre had decided to rearrange my appointment. I then couldn't make that time and informed TDM (who had the rats for me) of this by text. That evening, TDM informed me via cherrie_b that she was keeping the rats.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Are you saying that if the older rats died, the younger rat couldn't be introduced to another? Maybe rats are a bit like people and don't need to be around another rats 24 hours a day. How are we to know? Maybe they might like human company just as much???? We cannot possibly know everything can we!!!


No I am not saying that, but it is far easier to introduce 2 to eachother when they are young, or better have sibling. Plus what happens when the older ones die? Would she just get one more younger one and start it over again?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> No I am not saying that, but it is far easier to introduce 2 to eachother when they are young, or better have sibling. Plus what happens when the older ones die? Would she just get one more younger one and start it over again?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


You are talking as if the 2 older rats would die at the same time etc etc. They probably wouldn't. What if one of the rats she has now died...it would be left on it's own. Then what?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Oh great. Here we go with this.
> 
> Sarah was sore because I had offered Ludo for rehoming as I'm having to use a wheelchair now and I thought I wouldn;t be able to walk Ludo. She offered him a home, I said maybe and then said no once I realised how great Ludo was with me in the wheelchair. Sarah then said she was going to keep my rats that TDM was supposed to be looking after until I had time to go and pick them up (One that was supposed to be a replacement for Bluerat), so we arranged a time for me to go and collect them because the jobcentre had decided to rearrange my appointment. I then couldn't make that time and informed TDM (who had the rats for me) of this by text. That evening, TDM informed me via cherrie_b that she was keeping the rats.
> 
> ...


You kept cancelling all the damn time


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Oh great. Here we go with this.
> 
> Sarah was sore because I had offered Ludo for rehoming as I'm having to use a wheelchair now and I thought I wouldn;t be able to walk Ludo. She offered him a home, I said maybe and then said no once I realised how great Ludo was with me in the wheelchair. Sarah then said she was going to keep my rats that TDM was supposed to be looking after until I had time to go and pick them up (One that was supposed to be a replacement for Bluerat), so we arranged a time for me to go and collect them because the jobcentre had decided to rearrange my appointment. I then couldn't make that time and informed TDM (who had the rats for me) of this by text. That evening, TDM informed me via cherrie_b that she was keeping the rats.
> 
> ...


Red are you going to be honest about this, I have stayed out of this so far but as you are bringing my name in would you like to be honest about how many different times you let me down when we had arranged to meet me to collect the rats, you owe me that at least, there was always a different excuse, as far as one of the rats being a replacement for Bluerat, if you are inferring that I owe you the price of Bluerat you are fully aware that I paid for Bluerat so we are straight as far as that is concerned.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Oh great. Here we go with this.
> 
> Sarah was sore because I had offered Ludo for rehoming as I'm having to use a wheelchair now and I thought I wouldn;t be able to walk Ludo. She offered him a home, I said maybe and then said no once I realised how great Ludo was with me in the wheelchair. Sarah then said she was going to keep my rats that TDM was supposed to be looking after until I had time to go and pick them up (One that was supposed to be a replacement for Bluerat), so we arranged a time for me to go and collect them because the jobcentre had decided to rearrange my appointment. I then couldn't make that time and informed TDM (who had the rats for me) of this by text. That evening, TDM informed me via cherrie_b that she was keeping the rats.
> 
> ...


Is that _it_? 
I'm on here to help out people... end of. I've spent my whole life with animals, done a lot of interesting and sometimes ground-breaking stuff. I'm here for the benefit of the animals.... and hopefully passing on what I've learned over the last 35 yrs to other people. Inter-personal issues between ppl on this forum means little to me - I'm here for the knowledge, learning and understanding. Do I give a flying feck about interpersonal disagreements? No. I don't. At the end of the day I am here to pass on what I know.

So don't bother me with petty disagreements or forum fights. I will always come down on the side of knowledge, learning and understanding, and if you don't appreciate what I can do, then I can go elsewhere.

Now you know where my base is. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I cancelled once before because I was waiting on the stupid woman to bring my ferrets over! I warned you that I wouldn't be able to make it. I attempted to arrange for another time but the soonest time was the next week but then sarah told me that I would only be able to see you guys for an hour, and I kinda wanted to spend time with you both for more than an hour so I said to cancel. If I realised it was just because you wanted me to come and pick up the rats I wouldn;t have cancelled in the first place. After that is when Sarah decided to have a huff because I wasn;t going to rehome Ludo (By the way he is doing great and loves running by the wheelchair).

TDM I didn't want to bring your name into this, sorry that I did. I have been perfectly honest there ^. I don#t expect payment for bluerat and I wasn;t inferring that in the first place.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I cancelled once before because I was waiting on the stupid woman to bring my ferrets over! I warned you that I wouldn't be able to make it. I attempted to arrange for another time but the soonest time was the next week but then sarah told me that I would only be able to see you guys for an hour, and I kinda wanted to spend time with you both for more than an hour so I said to cancel. If I realised it was just because you wanted me to come and pick up the rats I wouldn;t have cancelled in the first place. After that is when Sarah decided to have a huff because I wasn;t going to rehome Ludo (By the way he is doing great and loves running by the wheelchair).
> 
> TDM I didn't want to bring your name into this, sorry that I did. I have been perfectly honest there ^. I don#t expect payment for bluerat and I wasn;t inferring that in the first place.
> 
> ...


Red, if I had bought a dog 3 months ago knowing I was in physical pain and had the problems you have and then moaned about not being able to look after him...what would you have said? You would have said "well why did you get him in the first place?" Like most other people on this forum would have said. Now it has happened to you, it is different somehow???

Before just talking to anyone on here, you wrote on another forum yes? Why not try Ludo out before condemning him?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Oh great. Here we go with this.
> 
> Sarah was sore because I had offered Ludo for rehoming as I'm having to use a wheelchair now and I thought I wouldn;t be able to walk Ludo. She offered him a home, I said maybe and then said no once I realised how great Ludo was with me in the wheelchair. Sarah then said she was going to keep my rats that TDM was supposed to be looking after until I had time to go and pick them up (One that was supposed to be a replacement for Bluerat), so we arranged a time for me to go and collect them because the jobcentre had decided to rearrange my appointment. I then couldn't make that time and informed TDM (who had the rats for me) of this by text. That evening, TDM informed me via cherrie_b that she was keeping the rats.
> 
> ...


If you wanna get personal then lets..

First, you advertised ludo and rats on reptile forums. Couldnt give a toss where they went. It was all about money!
You wanted £250 for a crossbreed dog who cost you £150 ish... 
I was happy to pay that to get him into a loving home, but no, that wasnt enough  Maybe if i had said i will give you a cash lump sum, that would have been enough  

I have the rats now, cos now we know they will be loved and looked after properly. Not just bred and gotten rid of when they are not useful any longer. They will have a happy, FOREVER home with me.

YOU never bothered turning up on multiple occasions :mad2:
Can clearly see where your priorities lie cant we :mad2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Red, if I had bought a dog 3 months ago knowing I was in physical pain and had the problems you have and then moaned about not being able to look after him...what would you have said? You would have said "well why did you get him in the first place?" Like most other people on this forum would have said. Now it has happened to you, it is different somehow???
> 
> Before just talking to anyone on here, you wrote on another forum yes? Why not try Ludo out before condemning him?


Because, as I have explained COUNTLESS times before, the problems with my hips do not usually get this bad. Usually I have to use crutches for a week and that's it. When I bought Ludo, I was not in physical pain, I was fully expecting to be, but only for a week or 2 like I usually am.

And yes I had written on another forum to see if I could find a foster as that is what I thought was best for him. This was before I was recommended to try using the wheelchair most of the time. I have tried him out with the wheelchair and he is fantastic with it and I am overjoyed that I don;t have to give him up. Sarah wanted me to give him up even though he was great with the wheelchair the first time and I wanted to give him the chance and not condemn him 

Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Bluerat was 5 and a half weeks, a perfectly acceptable age to leave mum. I am just thinking of the welfare of her damn rat because if the 2 older rats die there will be one lone rat. Bluerat went in with one older rat but he also went in with 3 rats who were HIS AGE. the fact that lozzas rats are older IS NOT MY BLOODY POINT. I do not care if the baby goes in with older rats, so long as the baby has a rat it's OWN AGE to keep it company when the older 2 die, which will probably happen with a 4 month age difference. Don;t you bloody read what I'm saying? :mad2:
> 
> And I didn;t know that the breeder fed them on dog food because I didn't get the chance to meet him. If I had realised that, I wouldn't have bought him in the first place.
> 
> ...


Exactly you didnt get to meet him, and you call yourself responsible, people are slowly waking up to you and your so called ethics, havent you noticed.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys  LET ALL STAND BACK AND SING A HAPPY SONG TO GET RID OF THE NEGATIVITY!!!!


IF YOUR HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOU HANDS,
IF YOU HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOUR HANDS!
IF YOUR HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT AND YOU REALLY WANT TO SHOW, IF YOUR HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOUR HANDS!!!


All better XD


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

lmao :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Hey guys  LET ALL STAND BACK AND SING A HAPPY SONG TO GET RID OF THE NEGATIVITY!!!!
> 
> IF YOUR HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOU HANDS,
> IF YOU HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOUR HANDS!
> ...


pmsl too late :lol:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Because, as I have explained COUNTLESS times before, the problems with my hips do not usually get this bad. Usually I have to use crutches for a week and that's it. When I bought Ludo, I was not in physical pain, I was fully expecting to be, but only for a week or 2 like I usually am.
> 
> And yes I had written on another forum to see if I could find a foster as that is what I thought was best for him. This was before I was recommended to try using the wheelchair most of the time. I have tried him out with the wheelchair and he is fantastic with it and I am overjoyed that I don;t have to give him up. Sarah wanted me to give him up even though he was great with the wheelchair the first time and I wanted to give him the chance and not condemn him
> 
> Akai-Chan


BUT you knew that you would be on crutches every few weeks or whatever etc etc. That is not responsible dog ownership. You can't just walk a dog for 3 weeks and then have a week off. I do not believe for one second that Sarah did anything other than offer Ludo a good home should he have needed one.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Hey guys  LET ALL STAND BACK AND SING A HAPPY SONG TO GET RID OF THE NEGATIVITY!!!!
> 
> IF YOUR HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOU HANDS,
> IF YOU HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOUR HANDS!
> ...


OMG I MAY HAVE JUST WET MYSELF!!! LOL :001_huh:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> If you wanna get personal then lets..
> 
> First, you advertised ludo and rats on reptile forums. Couldnt give a toss where they went. It was all about money!
> You wanted £250 for a crossbreed dog who cost you £150 ish...
> ...


I advertised rats on a reptile forum to pet homes, and I had good reasons for advertising them. The ones advertised were the ones I had to give up after being threatened with homelessness. Even if I kept them, I wouldn;t exactly be able to keep them when I was living on the streets :shocked: And when I did advertise them it was to pet homes only.

I wanted some sort of money for Ludo to at least get back what I paid out for him which, so far, has been well over £400-£50, not including food and insurance etc. I don;t think that was unreasonable to ask considering I was happily offering him with all his stuff. He is with me now and will stay with me, which is the best home he could have.

And when have I bred rats and gotten rid of them? Peanut was the first rat I have bred in a LONG while. Have I gotten rid of her? Boyrat? Any of their babies? All of my rats have a forever home with me and I don;t see why you think otherwise.

I didn't turn up twice, both times due to circumstances I couldn;t control. Sorr-ee if on the second time I was trying to get back the £300 that the jobcentre still owes me so I can buy food and pay my rent and, y'know, SURVIVE. To be honest, keeping my house, myself, my current rats and dog alive means more to me than picking up new rats.

Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> BUT you knew that you would be on crutches every few weeks or whatever etc etc. That is not responsible dog ownership. You can't just walk a dog for 3 weeks and then have a week off. I do not believe for one second that Sarah did anything other than offer Ludo a good home should he have needed one.


And for that occasional, very rare (As in once every 6 months, if not less) event, I can hire a dog walker for a week. something I can't afford to all the time. Your point?



gr33neyes said:


> Exactly you didnt get to meet him, and you call yourself responsible, people are slowly waking up to you and your so called ethics, havent you noticed.


I didn't get to meet him because I thought it might be easier if TDM picked up the rats for me, her being so close and all, during a time that I was hugely busy. If I could have taken a day out at that point to go and meet the breeder, I would have done, but again that is my personal life and none of your business.

Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I advertised rats on a reptile forum to pet homes, and I had good reasons for advertising them. The ones advertised were the ones I had to give up after being threatened with homelessness. Even if I kept them, I wouldn;t exactly be able to keep them when I was living on the streets :shocked: And when I did advertise them it was to pet homes only.
> 
> I wanted some sort of money for Ludo to at least get back what I paid out for him which, so far, has been well over £400-£50, not including food and insurance etc. I don;t think that was unreasonable to ask considering I was happily offering him with all his stuff. He is with me now and will stay with me, which is the best home he could have.
> 
> ...


NO... You wanted an extra £100 for his stuff 

And you only recently got some of the rats back

HAHA best home??? dont make me laugh


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

A phone call would have been nice it's just common curtsy!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> And for that occasional, very rare (As in once every 6 months, if not less) event, I can hire a dog walker for a week. something I can't afford to all the time. Your point?
> 
> I didn't get to meet him because I thought it might be easier if TDM picked up the rats for me, her being so close and all, during a time that I was hugely busy. If I could have taken a day out at that point to go and meet the breeder, I would have done, but again that is my personal life and none of your business.
> 
> Akai-Chan


But you are breeding from these precious rats, dont you think you could have at least met the breeder.....and you make it your business to bully other members...the medicine doesn't taste so nice now does it


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> NO... You wanted an extra £100 for his stuff
> 
> And you only recently got some of the rats back
> 
> HAHA best home??? dont make me laugh


I wanted an extra £100 for his stuff including his crate, toys, food, bed etc. I would have been giving you everything but the crate, because you didn;t want it!

And the rats I only recently got back were the ones that my mum was looking after because I would have been made homeless if they were in my flat. I was away from them for all of about a month and a half. What is your point?

And yes, with me is the best home. He is turning into a really obedient, loving and friendly dog. Something I doubt he would have done with you. How would you have had time to train an active, excitable puppy when you are supposed to be downsizing and resting?

Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> And for that occasional, very rare (As in once every 6 months, if not less) event, I can hire a dog walker for a week. something I can't afford to all the time. Your point?


My point??? You say one thing to us on here, another to your "friends" and another thing to people on other forums. Didn't really mention that maybe you would only be in a wheelchair for a couple of days. That is my point. When I spoke to you the other day, you made out that it occurred frequently, not occasionally. Maybe you wanted sympathy but as soon as someone clicks on, your suddenly a whole lot better than you were the night before!!!!!!


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

yay arnt we all having fun lol...shizzlez and giggles 

akai if you are out of work and have a home shouldnt you get housing benefits to help keep your home including tax benefits... but anyway you had the cheek to have a go at wilted0rose about breeding at first now look.

anyway i'll leave cherry and the gang finish getting to their point 

:thumbup1:you been served:thumbup1:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> But you are breeding from these precious rats, dont you think you could have at least met the breeder.....and you make it your business to bully other members...the medicine doesn't taste so nice now does it


Sorry but where have I bullied other members? At the begninng of this thread, I told the OP thatI do not agree that she ha different prices for different rats. That isn't bullying, that is an opinion, something I know other breeders would have agreed with me with.

And I talked to the breeder extensively about the health of his rats and of Bluerats parents and grandparents, information he happily provided. Yes they were kept on dog food, but that wouldn;t affect their genetic health, especially seeing as I switched him back over to the diet I use when I got him home. If I could have had time to go and meet him, I would have but I was satisfied from what we discussed via PM and phone.

Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> yay arnt we all having fun lol...shizzlez and giggles
> 
> akai if you are out of work and have a home shouldnt you get housing benefits to help keep your home including tax benefits... but anyway you had the cheek to have a go at wilted0rose about breeding at first now look.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> yay arnt we all having fun lol...shizzlez and giggles
> 
> akai if you are out of work and have a home shouldnt you get housing benefits to help keep your home including tax benefits... but anyway you had the cheek to have a go at wilted0rose about breeding at first now look.
> 
> ...


I am on housing benefits, but then again that is none of your business. I am just stating the reasons why I was late to srhdufe.

At least I knwo what I'm doing when it comes to breeding. I attempted to help wilted0rose with what I thought and she thanked me for the feedback. Shows what I get for being helpful.

Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

have you informed your landlord that you are running a business from his premises?


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Sorry but where have I bullied other members? At the begninng of this thread, I told the OP thatI do not agree that she ha different prices for different rats. That isn't bullying, that is an opinion, something I know other breeders would have agreed with me with.
> 
> And I talked to the breeder extensively about the health of his rats and of Bluerats parents and grandparents, information he happily provided. Yes they were kept on dog food, but that wouldn;t affect their genetic health, especially seeing as I switched him back over to the diet I use when I got him home. If I could have had time to go and meet him, I would have but I was satisfied from what we discussed via PM and phone.
> 
> Akai-Chan


Just to let you know when we was last at his place ( he had suitable housing for his rats...and fed them on dried dog food, pasta, rabbit food, branflakes, rat food, hulu hoops all mixed together...and yes i have seen this and yes we have spoken to him for four hours at his place...all his animals are well looked after and if you say the rats he cant sell go to his boa then your wrong it would take 16 male rats to feed that snake, and for his boa it would be 2 rats to a foot of the snake lenght if you cant give it it's appropriate meal after its six foot long...any more info about snakes please talk to wilted0rose @ she know alot more about reptiles than what i do...

thank you please come again


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> have you informed your landlord that you are running a business from his premises?


Yes... he's given me written permisiion to keep and breed rats. He doesn't really care so long as he gets his rent and I give the place back as I found it. He knows I make no profit out of it so it can't really be counted as a business anyway.

Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> have you informed your landlord that you are running a business from his premises?


 i didnt think of that... you can get done for that... and earning money whilst on benefits... isnt that benefit fraud??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Just to let you know when we was last at his place ( he had suitable housing for his rats...and fed them on dried dog food, pasta, rabbit food, branflakes, rat food, hulu hoops all mixed together...and yes i have seen this and yes we have spoken to him for four hours at his place...all his animals are well looked after and if you say the rats he cant sell go to his boa then your wrong it would take 16 male rats to feed that snake, and for his boa it would be 2 rats to a foot of the snake lenght if you cant give it it's appropriate meal after its six foot long...any more info about snakes please talk to wilted0rose @ she know alot more about reptiles than what i do...
> 
> thank you please come again


Yes but my argument about Gary isn;t directed at you, sorry if you take offence to it, this is just what I saw when I bought my 2 babies off him. I can;t exactly unsee it now...

Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> i didnt think of that... you can get done for that... and earning money whilst on benefits... isnt that benefit fraud???


And where do I earn any money out of it? Money I get from the occasional litter I have goes back towards the rats... How do you think I bought the tower cage for them? or feed them and buy them toys? It isn;t like I am breeding a new rat every week and making thousands out of it :shocked:

Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Right well I don't expect any geniune perspective to come out of this thread now, but let's just look at the thread title, shall we?
*"Woohoo i am expecting 3 rat litters!!! next week!!!"*

That could be as few as 12 new rats (unlikely), or even 60, as some rats have very large litters.... and most average about 12, so that's 24, all needing homes at the same time.

I'm afraid thats not the mark of a responsible breeder. At all.

Even when I was breeding new varieties (which I had imported - Dumbos for instance) and developing others, neither myself or other rat breeders working with me would have done this.

There's no Woo Hoo! about it I'm afraid.

If you are thinking of using any unsold babies as snake food then I guess it's not an issue. But if you are planning on settling these babies - all 30-60 of them - in pet homes then you are in Disneyland.

People buying pet rats are not stupid these days. They would far rather buy from ethical breeders who put quality above quantity, and have health data and family trees to back it up.

What the heck were you thinking breeding 3 does up at once? This is by far the worst newcoming rat breeding enterprise I've ever seen, in the last decade, website or not. I am not getting at you personally, just your ideas and ethics.... would be no different if you were breeding dogs or cats!

If the unsold ones go for snake food, have you no idea that many potential *pet* buyers of your rats will be sickened by that idea?

Breed rats as pets only.
Or breed rats as feeders.
Don't mix the two... it won't work.... the public are a lot more clued up these days.

I stand by what I have said above. I have ethics.


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I am on housing benefits, but then again that is none of your business. I am just stating the reasons why I was late to srhdufe.
> 
> At least I knwo what I'm doing when it comes to breeding. I attempted to help wilted0rose with what I thought and she thanked me for the feedback. Shows what I get for being helpful.
> 
> Akai-Chan


i know its not my business. Wilted did not throw what you advised her back in your face...I AM ...she does know what she is doing when it comes to breeding if you havent been reading what she has been saying, she clearly stated- she can not express her self articulately but thanks to sandra and everyone else who has been helping her today she know just that little bit more... that is including you...note again i said YOU. :aureola:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> My point??? You say one thing to us on here, another to your "friends" and another thing to people on other forums. Didn't really mention that maybe you would only be in a wheelchair for a couple of days. That is my point. When I spoke to you the other day, you made out that it occurred frequently, not occasionally. Maybe you wanted sympathy but as soon as someone clicks on, your suddenly a whole lot better than you were the night before!!!!!!


No... I said I have had problems all my life, which I have. It comes and goes, usually lasts about a week and then goes again. That isn;t making out that it happens frequently? That is justhaving a long term problem that flares up occasionally :shocked: I'm not out for sympathy, there is no reason that I would be.

Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> And where do I earn any money out of it? Money I get from the occasional litter I have goes back towards the rats... How do you think I bought the tower cage for them? or feed them and buy them toys? It isn;t like I am breeding a new rat every week and making thousands out of it :shocked:
> 
> Akai-Chan


if it is a registered business, which it should be, then you have to declare ALL earnings. No matter where they come from. Or it IS classed as fraud


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> if it is a registered business, which it should be, then you have to declare ALL earnings. No matter where they come from. Or it IS classed as fraud


Then you would have to as well if you are inteding to sell your hammie babies... As would everyone who sells anything at any point in time... that's making them money isn;t it? And they probably end up with more than I do at the end of the day 



> i know its not my business. Wilted did not throw what you advised her back in your face...I AM ...she does know what she is doing when it comes to breeding if you havent been reading what she has been saying, she clearly stated- she can not express her self articulately but thanks to sandra and everyone else who has been helping her today she know just that little bit more... that is including you...note again i said YOU.


Why are you throwing it back in my face? I gave advice from the perspective of a new person on the site. She obviously doesn;t know very well what she is doing if she thinks rats can be kept alone if you handle them for 4 hours a day, breeds 3 litters at a time and takes advice from a guy who breeds soley for money and reptile food.

Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> if it is a registered business, which it should be, then you have to declare ALL earnings. No matter where they come from. Or it IS classed as fraud


Grow up - it's a hobby. Not registerable or taxable. NOBODY makes money out of animal breeding if they do it ethically.
If you bump off the oldies or the sick ones yourself then yeah, maybe.But if you buy them decent cages, cage furniture and even have one rat that needs a tumour removal operation, then that's any hint of 'profit' (hollow laugh) down the pan.

The only ones that can make money out of it are the rodent farmers... breeding for snake food or to supply places like PAH. No different from puppy farmers in my book. It's immoral to try and make money out of animals whichever way you look at it... they will always cost you more than you ever get back, if you do it to the best of _their_ advantage, and not yours.


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Right well I don't expect any geniune perspective to come out of this thread now, but let's just look at the thread title, shall we?
> *"Woohoo i am expecting 3 rat litters!!! next week!!!"*
> 
> That could be as few as 12 new rats (unlikely), or even 60, as some rats have very large litters.... and most average about 12, so that's 24, all needing homes at the same time.
> ...


Not being rude but where are you getting that wilted is gonna feed the un sold rats to her snake...THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL THIS IS EVER HAPPENING...because of the fact, her snake eats frozen and the vet bill will be extemely high if the rat hurts the snake also there is no way she could use the flick technique as she does not have the hart to harm any animals.

She already has a few homes set up for them. And any unsold rats we will keep...

1 other thing not all three litters are expected next week she cocked up with the thread title if you read the recent messages she has writen say about the personal disorder that she has.

sorry if i seem so blunt...unforuntaly i am the only one that will say this because she will not stick up for her self and im tired and cranky....and just blunt in general because this seems to be the onl way to get to the head of these people in this imbred country.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Not being rude but where are you getting that wilted is gonna feed the un sold rats to her snake...THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL THIS IS EVER HAPPENING...because of the fact, her snake eats frozen and the vet bill will be extemely high if the rat hurts the snake also there is no way she could use the flick technique as she does not have the hart to harm any animals.
> 
> She already has a few homes set up for them. And any unsold rats we will keep...
> 
> ...


It says that 3 rats are expecting litters on the website :aureola:

Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Not being rude but where are you getting that wilted is gonna feed the un sold rats to her snake...THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL THIS IS EVER HAPPENING..
> She already has a few homes set up for them. And any unsold rats we will keep...


 All potentially 60 of them????? I've had litters of 14, 18, 22. Lot of rats to keep eh! So what's she - and you, since you seem to be her mouthpiece - gonna do with upwards of 30 unsold rats?

Can she come on and tell us herself, or is it all your idea?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe Merlin'sMum is right and we shouldn't be hijacking this thread. 

I think the end is near anyway, things have been exposed, rightly or wrongly, but we should all move on. Seriously.


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Then you would have to as well if you are inteding to sell your hammie babies... As would everyone who sells anything at any point in time... that's making them money isn;t it? And they probably end up with more than I do at the end of the day
> 
> Why are you throwing it back in my face? I gave advice from the perspective of a new person on the site. She obviously doesn;t know very well what she is doing if she thinks rats can be kept alone if you handle them for 4 hours a day, breeds 3 litters at a time and takes advice from a guy who breeds soley for money and reptile food.
> 
> Akai-Chan


One other thing...she did not do the site, I DID...me...yes me...shaun...i did it...IM GULITY...i just followed stuff what i was told and forgot alot of stuff because i was up for 8 hours doing the site


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> All potentially 60 of them????? I've had litters of 14, 18, 22. Lot of rats to keep eh! So what's she - and you, since you seem to be her mouthpiece - gonna do with upwards of 30 unsold rats?
> 
> Can she come on and tell us herself, or is it all your idea?


shes sitting next to me having a ciggy ...i just like my laptop to much to give it up...her babies are her rats...this is mine ...anyway as for room we have enough room in this house to house up to 100 rats maybe more...and we have never had unsold rats because she does have a lot of friends beleive it or not...60 rats is nothing when you have me around  i make up for the other 48  hints why the RAF keeps me in order


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> It says that 3 rats are expecting litters on the website :aureola:
> 
> Akai-Chan


well yeah if rats pregnancy or what ever crap you breeders call it are pregnant for 21-28 days im pretty sure that you cn count that as expected shortly...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> One other thing...she did not do the site, I DID...me...yes me...shaun...i did it...IM GULITY...i just followed stuff what i was told and forgot alot of stuff because i was up for 8 hours doing the site


If you do not know anything about the rats, including how many litters are due, then why make the site on them? Or get her to advise you on it? Or get a professional to do it or something similar? If you did the site, and both she and you have said that there are going to be 3 litters, I'm going to assume that there will be 3 litters. Multiple affirmation and all that.

Akai-Chan


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Maybe Merlin'sMum is right and we shouldn't be hijacking this thread.
> 
> I think the end is near anyway, things have been exposed, rightly or wrongly, but we should all move on. Seriously.


hey cherrie

please explain to me why people get so defensive lol...i do because people keep attacking

your one of the chilled out ones...quite nice to see people on this thread like that lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> well yeah if rats pregnancy or what ever crap you breeders call it are pregnant for 21-28 days im pretty sure that you cn count that as expected shortly...


 It's 21 days. If you don't even know a basic fact like that, why are you even breeding? :shocked:


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> It's 21 days. If you don't even know a basic fact like that, why are you even breeding? :shocked:


ITS NOT ME WHO IS BREEDING.... i said 21-28 days...its her who is breeding...blimey...british people these day:mad2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> ITS NOT ME WHO IS BREEDING.... i said 21-28 days...its her who is breeding...blimey...british people these day:mad2:


If a rat goes to 28 days you should be worried, I'm assuming you got that estimate off her? You didn;t deny that it was still 3 litters though, which makes a possible 60 babies to find homes for. Have fun with that!

Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> ITS NOT ME WHO IS BREEDING.... i said 21-28 days...its her who is breeding...blimey...british people these day:mad2:


Oh great lets get into race arguments now.... you've no idea of my nationality or anyone else's on this forum.


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> If a rat goes to 28 days you should be worried, I'm assuming you got that estimate off her? You didn;t deny that it was still 3 litters though, which makes a possible 60 babies to find homes for. Have fun with that!
> 
> Akai-Chan


Akai i just think your stupid shut up...enough said.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Shaun-O said:


> hey cherrie
> 
> please explain to me why people get so defensive lol...i do because people keep attacking
> 
> your one of the chilled out ones...quite nice to see people on this thread like that lol


I think it best that this thread end here and now. I hope you and your oh take the advice given out by MerlinsMum as she has given you some useful and important tips.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Akai i just think your stupid shut up...enough said.


:lol: :lol:

I just almost peed of laughing so hard


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Akai i just think your stupid shut up...enough said.


And I think neither you nor your oh should be breeding rats, as well as being stupid. Enough said.

Wow people get defensive when you catch them out lying 

Akai-Chan


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

Once again no i didnt not get this off of her i got it off a breeders website.

Also i do admit it was a mistake breeding three females, yes three females are due they are all spread a week apart. it is possible it could be 60 rats then agaon it it possible it might just be 21 who knows..bonnie isnt carrying big anyway and is due in 6 days. but im guess you know more about rats that me(shaun) not wilted nothing in here was said by wilted or re wored by me...:thumbup1: one other thing i do know the difference in verieties...if a black person and a white person has a baby you will have a gret possabilty it will be chocolate baby(this si not rascit as im aiming it at white and black people) just like rats i guess...im GUESSING i know diddly sqaut remember


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just almost peed of laughing so hard


dont worry i already did  but im supposed to be lying now ...i think this takes it to another hole new level...i wouldnt be caught dead lying...or maybe...no wait...yeah im still alive :shocked:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> it is possible it could be 60 rats then agaon it it possible it might just be 21 who knows..


 Believe me.. it won't be 21.... 12 is the average even for young underage accidental litters born in rescue.

Good luck with 36+.


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Believe me.. it won't be 21.... 12 is the average even for young underage accidental litters born in rescue.
> 
> Good luck with 36+.


thats fair enough..but we will see   thanks for taking an interest and giving us advise.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Once again no i didnt not get this off of her i got it off a breeders website.
> 
> Also i do admit it was a mistake breeding three females, yes three females are due they are all spread a week apart. it is possible it could be 60 rats then agaon it it possible it might just be 21 who knows..bonnie isnt carrying big anyway and is due in 6 days. but im guess you know more about rats that me(shaun) not wilted nothing in here was said by wilted or re wored by me...:thumbup1: one other thing i do know the difference in verieties...if a black person and a white person has a baby you will have a gret possabilty it will be chocolate baby(this si not rascit as im aiming it at white and black people) just like rats i guess...im GUESSING i know diddly sqaut remember


Then why lie and say it isn't 3 rats pregnant and that wilted made a mistake in the title? :shocked: It'll still be probably around 40 babies, all at once, that you have to care for and keep track of. They'll just be different ages.

I have no idea what you mean by that last bit, you've gone hugely incoherent. Might wanna work on that.

Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> Once again no i didnt not get this off of her i got it off a breeders website.
> 
> Also i do admit it was a mistake breeding three females, yes three females are due they are all spread a week apart. it is possible it could be 60 rats then agaon it it possible it might just be 21 who knows..bonnie isnt carrying big anyway and is due in 6 days. but im guess you know more about rats that me(shaun) not wilted nothing in here was said by wilted or re wored by me...:thumbup1: one other thing i do know the difference in verieties...if a black person and a white person has a baby you will have a gret possabilty it will be chocolate baby(this si not rascit as im aiming it at white and black people) just like rats i guess...im GUESSING i know diddly sqaut remember


I want chocolate now... i blame you :lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> one other thing i do know the difference in verieties...if a black person and a white person has a baby you will have a gret possabilty it will be chocolate baby(this si not rascit as im aiming it at white and black people) just like rats i guess...im GUESSING i know diddly sqaut remember


Sorry, but coat colour genetics in small animals genetics really doesn't work like that. I suggest you leave it for now. there are plenty of rat genetics websites out there but believe me, if all the rats turn out wild colour (agouti), you're gonna have more of a job homing 36+ than I thought... 36+ would be a heck of a job even if they were all born gold-plated. Good luck, think you'll need it.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

AHHHH ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!

Look do not drag me into this, this is between you and shaun. i WILL be breeding and some of you guys are assuming that i am not prepared for how many babies may come! I HAVE EVERYTHING SET UP TO ACCOMODATE AROUND 100 RATS JUST INCASE!!!!!! Shaun is not talking for me and nor am i telling him to say anything he is sticking up for me because I WILL not waste my time fighting or arguing with anyone, and that is my problem i keep my mouith shut, out of all the posts about rat care and advice I already know most of that stuff and now i can only learn from doing. yes i have 3 pregnant rats, yes i have enough time to spend with them all equally as i do not work, yes i have a prsonality disorder which makes it extreemly hard for me to express myself properly let alone write down everything i know, dont get me wrong i love and have soaked in all of your guys feedback and as for the advise i guess that will just be me recapping making sure i have not missed anything, I have always dream of working with animals, especially rats as they help me with my disorder, more than the stupid pills i am put on have ever helped *hence why i do not take them anymore* I have done work with the RSPCA and worked with animals farm more challenging than rats ever heard of cervit cats? venomous snakes?, and I have worked at the ferring country center horse riding therapy THAT IS FOR MENTALY DISABLED CHILDREN and working with mentaly disabled people, so yes i know i haave my work cut out for me, and yes i know you guys will assume the worst of me because you do not know me at all, but thats where you have made the mistake.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sorry, but coat colour genetics in small animals genetics really doesn't work like that. I suggest you leave it for now. there are plenty of rat genetics websites out there but believe me, if all the rats turn out wild colour (agouti), you're gonna have more of a job homing 36+ than I thought... 36+ would be a heck of a job even if they were all born gold-plated. Good luck, think you'll need it.


i know what agouti is, but shaun doesnt.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I want chocolate now... i blame you :lol:


I have crispy mnms and plain mnms, want any~?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wilted0Rose said:


> AHHHH ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Look do not drag me into this, this is between you and shaun. i WILL be breeding and some of you guys are assuming that i am not prepared for how many babies may come! I HAVE EVERYTHING SET UP TO ACCOMODATE AROUND 100 RATS JUST INCASE!!!!!! Shaun is not talking for me and nor am i telling him to say anything he is sticking up for me because I WILL not waste my time fighting or arguing with anyone, and that is my problem i keep my mouith shut, out of all the posts about rat care and advice I already know most of that stuff and now i can only learn from doing. yes i have 3 pregnant rats, yes i have enough time to spend with them all equally as i do not work, yes i have a prsonality disorder which makes it extreemly hard for me to express myself properly let alone write down everything i know, dont get me wrong i love and have soaked in all of your guys feedback and as for the advise i guess that will just be me recapping making sure i have not missed anything, I have always dream of working with animals, especially rats as they help me with my disorder, more than the stupid pills i am put on have ever helped *hence why i do not take them anymore* I have done work with the RSPCA and worked with animals farm more challenging than rats ever heard of cervit cats? venomous snakes?, and I have worked at the ferring country center horse riding therapy THAT IS FOR MENTALY DISABLED CHILDREN and working with mentaly disabled people, so yes i know i haave my work cut out for me, and yes i know you guys will assume the worst of me because you do not know me at all, but thats where you have made the mistake.


Sorry we hijacked your thread hun. I wish you the nest of luck! Hopefully you can put some pics on when your babies arrive?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> I have crispy mnms and plain mnms, want any~?


haha yes please 



cherrie_b said:


> Sorry we hijacked your thread hun. I wish you the nest of luck! Hopefully you can put some pics on when your babies arrive?


Agreed.

I apologise for ranting on your thread, but i just had to say these things


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Sorry we hijacked your thread hun. I wish you the nest of luck! Hopefully you can put some pics on when your babies arrive?


Hear Hear....Good luck with your rats Wilted rose


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Sorry we hijacked your thread hun. I wish you the nest of luck! Hopefully you can put some pics on when your babies arrive?


Its ok i guess i should have just said something sooner, maybe i would have been able to prevent all this, and for what you said earlier as i couldnt get a word in, I am deffinately taking in MerlinMums Advice, i find her very helpful, i just should have reasured her that i am prepared for the set backs, financialy and space wise and time wise XD i will deffinately put pics up of the babie just to show people what the little beauties look like and ask them how they could have not wanted them to enter this world XD

Thank you for your support, I am staying out of this as i hate arguing and any type of aggression as it works me up and then i go all wierd :S thats when the fun starts i guess. maybe ill try start a new more relaxed thread about rat lover and not breeding like a very helpful lady suggested to me XD

Have a Good morning/day Cherrie


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys its ok, i dont mind its good when people speak their minds i just wish i could do that more often, i guess thats why people find it easy to walk all over me, because i just take it i guess. You all are great for good or bad XD and srhdufe *here is a bag of mnms*


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Its ok i guess i should have just said something sooner, maybe i would have been able to prevent all this, and for what you said earlier as i couldnt get a word in, I am deffinately taking in MerlinMums Advice, i find her very helpful, i just should have reasured her that i am prepared for the set backs, financialy and space wise and time wise XD i will deffinately put pics up of the babie just to show people what the little beauties look like and ask them how they could have not wanted them to enter this world XD
> 
> Thank you for your support, I am staying out of this as i hate arguing and any type of aggression as it works me up and then i go all wierd :S thats when the fun starts i guess. maybe ill try start a new more relaxed thread about rat lover and not breeding like a very helpful lady suggested to me XD
> 
> Have a Good morning/day Cherrie


Good night x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> srhdufe *here is a bag of mnms*


yay thanks  :thumbup1:


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

better share those damn MnM's i will pinch them off of you  NIGHT NIGHT peeparoonies....nice fighting with you all...still not sure who won the fight but i pretty sure i won a round or two 

toodles


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

PLEASE EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!! Just get along! I know the fights now hopefully over, but I still hate seeing it! I am friends with quite a few of the people posting on here, and they're fighting against eachother! Can you *all* just kiss and make up so I don't have to hear this anymore!?This thread went completely off subject, the original poster of the thread just wanted critique and advice, which she was given, and has thanked people for and has taken much into consideration, but then all hell broke loose, just because Shaun didn't agree with the advice given, which was completely pointless for him to even say, but oh well, I coulnd't care less. I know it might be hard, but can't Red, Sarah, and TDM all be friends again??(sorry for mentioning names:blush Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeee! I miss you guys, and your arguing about something so silly! You should learn from it, and if you 3 ever arrange somethign like that again, make sure everythings settled, and maybe have better communication, like call eachother the night before or the morning of, then you could all be friends again, I miss you guys and your old selfs, I know its only been about a couple weeks or so, but I really miss the way you used to be, I miss our late night chats, and I miss our crazy conversations about willy chocolate & willy pasta, I miss my friends, please stop :crying:

@ wilted, I really do hope your rats will be bred fine and healthy, I'm sure you will do fine! And I wish you the best of luck! Please update with piccys


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what the hell did i miss


----------

